
8 Reasons Why Code Breaks - lablabfour
https://www.git-tower.com/blog/reasons-why-code-breaks/
======
pawadu
> Code Depends on too Many External Pieces

Does anybody remember this?

[https://medium.com/@azerbike/i-ve-just-liberated-my-
modules](https://medium.com/@azerbike/i-ve-just-liberated-my-modules)

